

Non-Sensational Analysis of Recent Facebook Privacy Issues - mikeknoop
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2010/05/11/analysis-some-facebook-privacy-issues-are-real-some-are-not/

======
someperson
The article gives an example of Facebook making its profile information
privacy change tool difficult to use, to trick users into giving out more
information.

Phone companies where I live have some (overtly advertised) special deals -
register up to X friend's numbers for YYY minutes free calls per month.

Problem is the online interface is rigged to fail, forcing the subscriber to
contact the operator to set it up manually (lengthy waiting times and the call
center is outsourced - low audio quality and thick accents).

Someone on HN noted this type of behavior before and I think mentioned that
the company then has plausible deniability (and ofcourse the vast vast
majority of users won't bother with the (very nice) deal, because they have to
jump through so many hoops.)

Another company (free SMS) had a $2 weekly donation checkbox during signup.
Fair enough, but it refreshes the page with the checkbox ticked again if you
untick the checkbox and try to submit.

I hate companies like this with a vengeance.

